
Show HN: NounShoun – Android App That Tells Parts of Speech - abhi1304
http://nounshoun.com
======
abhi1304
The "nounshoun" app finds the nouns verbs and other parts of speach easily on
a click. Available on Android, Launching soon on iOS.

It was a weekend project based idea while working on Natural Language and AI
based product.

The "nounshoun" app is a great tool for busy parents, english teachers and 1
billion+ people learning english.

Let us know what you feel about it, and should we add more features.

